# Abs light after steering wheel replacement on Nissan versa 2009



## guy2 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi,
I have Nissan versa 2009.
After I replace the steering wheel, the abs light is on everytime that the wheel is moving.
If I will drive straight from the beginning of the drive, the light will stay off.
I tried to reset the abs light but its not helped.
How can I fix it?


----------



## HarriGary (Dec 13, 2019)

You will probably need to reset the steering wheel position sensor. This will require a scan tool to perform.


----------



## guy2 (Dec 7, 2019)

The garage already reset the sensor using scan tool, but the light is back when I moving the wheel.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Is there any chance that the steering column moved while the steering wheel was off? If so, you may have broken one or more wires in the clock spring. What code is being triggered?


----------

